# Ο ΘΕΛΟΥΛΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΡΕΠΟΥΛΗΣ



## Aelialicinia

Can anyone do better?  I think:

"The  little want and the little must"


----------



## shawnee

(Mister) want all and (mister) all demanding.


----------



## ireney

How about some more context?


----------



## Aelialicinia

Hello--It is the title of a children's story...about a little girl who has many questions. Her grandmother  tells her this story:
 
Θα σου πω λοιπόν την ιστορία του Θελούλη και του Πρεπούλη που ήταν δύο πολύ σημαντικά αστέρια στον ουρανό, είπε η γιαγιά της και ξεκίνησε ...
 
Prepulis is the king of this planet and Theloulis is the name of the brightest star in the sky.
 
Have you heard of this?


----------



## ireney

No, I'm afraid I haven't. The story itself should tell you what they mean. "-ούλης" is a diminutive ending/suffix. "Θέλω" means "I want" and "Πρέπει" means "I must". It is possible though that "Πρεπούλης" has another meaning like comme il faut or something.


----------



## shawnee

Η απάντηση μου λανθασμένη το λοιπόν αφού το πήρα ως σύνθετο των Θέλω + όλα.
Με συγνώμη.


----------



## Akritas

How about 'wanty' and 'musty' (as in sleepy, sniffy, stroppy etc) ? My only problem is the word 'musty'. It just doesn't sound right...


----------



## ireney

Akritas said:


> How about 'wanty' and 'musty' (as in sleepy, sniffy, stroppy etc) ? My only problem is the word 'musty'. It just doesn't sound right...



Maybe because it's an actual word ?


----------



## Aelialicinia

That is what I am going to use:  Wanty and Musty regardless of what musty actually means.

Thanks to all!


----------



## elineo

I think that _wantie_ and _mustie_ could be less confusing. Are they strictly feminines or can also be considered as masculines too?


----------



## cougr

I'm a bit late to the party, but "Oughty" also comes to mind for Πρεπούλης.


----------

